# Pinfish Trap/Bait Pen Help



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

I have been messing around with a design for a Bait Pen design and Pinfish Trap all in one. I need some input on what aoffshore angler would want in a pen to include size, shape, bait capacity, wire size etc. Here is a picture of the first design. The trap/pen is 24" wide, 24" long and 23" high. Its massive, maybe too big? Unlike my normal traps, this one has a dead bait container through the middle with dimensions of 23" high, and 3.5" on each of the 4 sides. Here is a pic:


----------



## Radiater (Mar 1, 2008)

I would say you are off to a great start. It looks great, but if I were to buy one from you I would definitely want it to be round. I think the size is fine, I may even want it a little bigger.

How does it catch pin fish?


----------



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

Radiater,

The trap catches bait through the inlets on on the bottom of the cage on the left and right. You will notice 4 inlets, 2 on each side. Due to regulations (I hate that word), the trap can not exceed 24" in any direction. What I have tried to accomplish is a trap and bait pen all in one that will catch bait, the you can block off the inlets and keep the bait in the trap like a pen. I can make a pen to any specs that one would want, but it cant trap bait. Good input, thanks for the thoughts. I have a design for a 4' high by 27" diameter that I am currently working on and one that is 30" high and 27" in diameter. Thanks again.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Ritchie - I will 2nd the round shape, I guess just b/c of the same reasons livewells are supposed to be round. Otherwise, looks nice! What did you do just put a little longer "flap" over the trap entrances so you can fully close it?


----------



## Trap Guy (Oct 6, 2007)

Wharf Rat,

Just until I get firther along, I stuffed fun noodles in the entrance of the inlets. They are cheap, easily replaceable etc. The final design will have galvanized "Flaps" that block the entrance form the outside of the trap and be "ringed" so they can be left open or be shut when necessary.


----------

